# Welche Grafikkarte aktiv?



## TeamGermany (25. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habe zu weihnachten das acer aspire 4810tg bekommen und wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr wisst woran ich erkennen kann welche meiner beiden grafikkarten aktiv ist!? Betreibe das Notebook mit windows 64 bit!

MfG TeamGermany

P.S.: Frohe Weihnachten an alle!


----------



## Speedguru (25. Dezember 2010)

probier mal das Tool GPU-Z, da müsste es erkenntlich sein


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2010)

Kann aber sein, dass es automatisch bei windows den onboardchip nutzt - wenn da also der onboardchip bei GPU-Z steht, dann hilft an sich nur, dass Du halt mal spielst und schaust, wie schnell es läuft. Welche GRaka ist denn drin? Es gibt mehrere 4810TG (das an sich gar nicht mehr im handel zu haben ist ^^ )


----------



## foin (25. Dezember 2010)

es kann auch sein, das es beim akku betrieb auf die onbord schaltet und am netzt auf die normale und dann nur auf "wunsch" im akku auf die normale  ...

woran seh ich das denn bei meinem MacBook Pro 15 zoll welche aktiv ist ???


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (25. Dezember 2010)

achtung !
manche aacer modelle haben zwar i-prozessoren, die einen integrierte gfk und eine dedizierte gfk haben, aber die integrierte von acer abgeschaltet wurde.
bei notebookcheck schon ein paar mal von gelesen, dass nur noch die dedizirete freigegeben ist und die integrierte nur durch tools freizubekommen ist.
guck mal nach,ob dein modell zu den beschnittenen gehört


----------

